# Conroe cats hybrid bream crappie



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I fished lake Conroe today, got there early, the Hybrids were sufacing like crazy caught 8 did not want to keep any, the freezer is full of fish, realesed all but one, it was a bleeder all others were CPRD. Went and fished the 1097 bridge and the 1375 bridge, only caught 4 at 1375 bridge. the fish were deeper today and only bit good when the wind died down. I am going to take a break from fishing till it cools down a little more. Good fishing to you all.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Roadie, I was out there today @ 1375 bridge, in a Kenner Center Console . The bite was slow, so I went further North to fish for LMB. Mixed results, so didn't stay long. I only caught a few small ones. The water was really nice 'til the wind picked up!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*WAY TO GO,BROTHER....*


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Man, you dirty dog. I am jealous. Nice pictures. 56 more days and I will be out there!!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

FR way to go my son and I jug fished this afternoon for couple hrs
only lost 2 baits.Wouldn't want to share your hybrid spot would you
luv catching them things


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That tail gate is full of some fine eating. I get you got T-bones mouth watering. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

[Gofish2day;3086928]I get you got T-bones mouth watering. .[/QUOTE] *** Yeah he did! Just can't wait to have a plate of those fine lightly crisped mouth watering filets, in front of me! A few Hushpuppies, Coleslaw, Homemade Tartar Sauce, and it doesn't get any better!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You could tell I got all nervous seeing that tailgate full of crappie. I couldn't spell for 10min after seeing the pic


----------

